# Petote Dog Carrier at Costco!



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I hope this works--I'm trying to show the cute dog carrier at Costco-what a good price! My apologizes ahead of time if it doesn't work out--I'm new to this....






home & pets | Pet Supplies | Pet Carriers

previous product product scrolling next product
Petote
Bali Swirl
Pet Carrier
Small
$79.99
Item # 895809
Shipping & Handling included



product image 

Stylish. Sophisticated. Elegant. These pet carriers are a chic way to carry your companion anywhere you want to go. Celebrity fans include Jennifer Lopez, Debra Messing, Halle Berry, Julianne Moore, Uma Thurman, and many more.

* Color: Swirl 
* Weight Capacity - 7 lbs
* Fine-grain leather top
* Long leather handle
* Inside Pocket
* Chrome Plated Hardware
* Two sided mesh ventilation windows
* Roll-up side opening
* Dual-zipper front entry
* Detachable nylon lining throughout inside of the carrier
* Adjustable leash hook for safety
* One flight approved for size small
* Hand sewn in the USA
* Size - 14" L x 8" W x 6.5" H 



Standard shipping via UPS Ground is included in the quoted price. The estimated delivery time will be approximately 7 - 10 business days from the time of order.

Costco.com offers merchandise which complements our warehouse product selection. Therefore, most items available on our web site are unique to costco.com.

Costco.com products can be returned to any of our more than 400 Costco warehouses worldwide.
[Model Bali Swirl]

top

©1998-2005 Costco Wholesale Corporation. All rights reserved.
Privacy Statement, Investor Relations, Employment Opportunities


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

oops no picture...... (?)








They come in three different patterns -if you want to take a look there at www.costco.com.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

awwwww the little malt in the photos were sooo cute !!
thanks for the info tooo~ i didnt know costco sold dog carriers


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Mar 27 2005, 03:08 AM
> *oops no picture...... (?)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Here ya go... (Very, very cute carrier, by the way!)










*To Pull A Photo Off The Internet*

1. Right click on the image and choose "Save As" and then save it to your computer where you would normally save photos such as in My Documents, etc. 

2. Upload the image from your computer to a hosting site such as Image Cave Image Cave Free Hosting. You can also upload it to the SM Gallery instead, but it'll take up valuable space for posting your baby's photos.

3. Find the photo that you uploaded and copy its URL. (Found in the Album section, etc.)

4. Go to your regular SM posting box and paste the URL in it. You should but IMG in front of it and /IMG at the end. Be sure to put brackets [ ] around it. OR you can let the computer do that for you by clicking IMG at the top of the posting area and paste your URL there and it will put in the IMG "tags" for you. 

Another tip: To make a link to a web site "clickable" click on http:// at the top of the posting page and when the pop-up box comes up, put your link there instead of directly in your post. Another pop-up box will then come up, (it is pre-populated with "My Web Page"), you can simply paste again and the entire URL will show in your post or you type in whatever you want and that is what will show up as your clickable link. 

Hope this makes sense. PM me if you have any questions... good luck!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ohhhh!! Funky!! Uh oh....I need to save money, but I like the carrier


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Now, if they only get the Madison tote! I would be so happy.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That one just got put on my list! You are terrible enablers for my bag addiction.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 27 2005, 10:30 AM
> *That one just got put on my list!  You are terrible enablers for my bag addiction.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46556*


[/QUOTE]
I KNOW!!! I already ordered it and I dont even need it.....ha ha.....but for that price!? I looked them up online and they were over $200--and costco is selling them for $79 I think!!! You HAVE TO BUY IT !!!







Did you see the other two patterns as well?


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 27 2005, 08:35 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go... (Very, very cute carrier, by the way!)










*To Pull A Photo Off The Internet*

1. Right click on the image and choose "Save As" and then save it to your computer where you would normally save photos such as in My Documents, etc. 

2. Upload the image from your computer to a hosting site such as Image Cave Image Cave Free Hosting. You can also upload it to the SM Gallery instead, but it'll take up valuable space for posting your baby's photos.

3. Find the photo that you uploaded and copy its URL. (Found in the Album section, etc.)

4. Go to your regular SM posting box and paste the URL in it. You should but IMG in front of it and /IMG at the end. Be sure to put brackets [ ] around it. OR you can let the computer do that for you by clicking IMG at the top of the posting area and paste your URL there and it will put in the IMG "tags" for you. 

Another tip: To make a link to a web site "clickable" click on http:// at the top of the posting page and when the pop-up box comes up, put your link there instead of directly in your post. Another pop-up box will then come up, (it is pre-populated with "My Web Page"), you can simply paste again and the entire URL will show in your post or you type in whatever you want and that is what will show up as your clickable link. 

Hope this makes sense. PM me if you have any questions... good luck!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46538
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much!!! I will definitely try this--I am a little slow at learning the makings of the computer--its so awesome everything everyone does!! (I'm so jealous







) I'm learning so much more then just about these adorable babies!!! Thank you Thank you!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That is REALLY cute if I wanted to carry around my 8 pound sack of fluffy sugar! Ha! He is too heavy to carry that way for long.







But, it is really cute-and a great price!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I love this bag too, but I am worried Tav wouldn't have enough room in there... it's not very high. He's only about 4.5lbs, but the Celltei bag we have is much higher at 11 inches. What do you guys think?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just read that Costco is carrying a lot of high end items on-line like Cartier, Fendi, and other designer items.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh! I love it!







(big surprise me loving an accessory...)


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I would just love to be able to find a carrier for Sisse (she's going to be a bit on the heafty size), but here in Arizona she would DIE of heat exhaustion in a bag like that!! I am trying to find one that really lets the air move about. Something like a straw bag or something that has screening on all 4 sides, I just can't find anything like that.....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sisse's Mom...how about these bags?

http://www.petsalley.com/dogsamantha.asp

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/barkspupavenue1/strawtotes.html


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 28 2005, 02:47 PM
> *Sisse's Mom...how about these bags?
> 
> http://www.petsalley.com/dogsamantha.asp
> ...


[/QUOTE]

what adorable carriers! This is going to become an addiction for me. 

I have the petote and this is the one that I am saying is hard to carry around because the puppy only fills up the front half. Tavish's mom, Phoebe is only 3 lbs and she is swimming in this bag. I'm not sure if it has the exact dimentions as the one I have (I will measure tonight if I remember), but I would think Tavish would be ok in it.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Sissiesmom - you might want to look into the puppypurse. I know a lot of people are turned off by it, but Chloe loves hers. She refused to use the Bali carrier I had for her, in fact she'd try to dive out of it. 

I have the woofle one for her and it's great in the florida heat. hth 

Puppy Purse


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That really is a good idea, Candice. Lady gets so hot here in North Carolina that she'd be miserable in a bag in the hot summer.

The purses look "odd", but I bet dogs love them. I'm sure Lady would. Glamour Dog carries them. Don't we get a discount there?

They have some pretty cute styles .... and the model sure is cute!

http://www.glamourdog.com/puppy-purses.html


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, he could sell those he's such a cute model!

I may have to think about getting one.......!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've thought about getting this one:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cute pics of Toby!


----------

